# Can I leave for 1 day to anywheree?



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

In June, I have been here in the Philippines for two years. I know I have to go out of the country then comeback. Can I go on Sat and return on Sun? Ca I go to ANY other country say like Hong Kong or Singapore? I'll be glad when my annulment gets to court so I can get a permanent visa. I'm tired of this every two months crap. Now living in Cebu, needed a little more city life and also a better education for my son then in the province. Now the task of finding a good school...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Billy,

Yes, you can go to ANY other country as long as you exit the Philippines. Just jump a jet and return on any flight you choose. Until you can get a permanent visa, locate and use a good travel agent to do the renewal for you every two months. They should charge you less than $10.00 for the service and saves you the hassle of having to always go get it done


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Feel for you BillyV, sounds like your almost there, hope things work out and you can just relax here and kick back.


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys just wanted to double check. I can't believe how long it took to get to court and now that we are finally in court we have to wait for time spans to move forward. I'll be so glad when I can marry my fiancee. She has been so good and patient. My son is so happy with her. We have moved into Cebu so I will look for a better internet provider and cable/satellite TV. There was so much lacking in the province. I loved the quiet peaceful living but it was too costly to go into the city to get my American type food or even a movie. I will try to get onto ex-pats more now. Thanks again and God bless....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

BillyV said:


> Thanks Guys just wanted to double check. I can't believe how long it took to get to court and now that we are finally in court we have to wait for time spans to move forward. I'll be so glad when I can marry my fiancee. She has been so good and patient. My son is so happy with her. We have moved into Cebu so I will look for a better internet provider and cable/satellite TV. There was so much lacking in the province. I loved the quiet peaceful living but it was too costly to go into the city to get my American type food or even a movie. I will try to get onto ex-pats more now. Thanks again and God bless....


Billy, now that you are in Cebu, even if you are not ex-military, Check out the Cebu VFW Post. You're sure to make some good friends there and even get ideas for your legal needs as well.

If ya get up to Angeles, visit the VFW Post In Angeles City. Here, there is a large cafe/restaurant with pretty good taco and all the rest.


Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

BillyV, you're right about the costly drive to Manila, 5 years later and I am finding local and better priced items here, I used to crave a good hot dog and now they make it, it's called "Frabelle" the cheeze one seems to be the only one I like, it's really good. Tacos, dang no such thing but I know how to make the taco meat, I worked in a mom and pop spot in the late 70's called the Red Pepper, I made their taco meat and still remember how easy it is to make it, cheese is another expensive issue here, I found the Cheezvital (unsure of spelling), in the fridegerator section good enough. I miss corn bread still working on that one, I can't travel from lower Laguna area though it's to costly, I have been told to have some one grind up dry corn kernels and possibly mix it with flour, I might try that. I also found that they sell black beans here dry and these make for great bean burritos or black bean chili, I used to buy imported black beans the price was much more, there also is a small local pinto bean.

Cooking oil, I have been buying this in the plastic container, what a waste of money, I bought a large can of Baguio oil for 900 peso's and filled up more 6 of the other containers that ran me 400 plus peso's each, it never even occured to me to buy in such a bulk but what savings and it should last 2-3 months plus.


----------

